# best line for an ultra light?



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

need some advice for line for an ultra light. what brand/lb in the best? i just bought some Trilene 4lb mono and it breaks fairly easy, at least from me testing it out before i've reeled it up


----------



## bjpatrick (Jun 18, 2010)

Eek! Four pound test is too light for me. I usually possess six pound test upon my ultra light. My best suggestion would represent to visit Bass Pro and read the reviews of the different line. Of course, the cheapest line I'll purchase typically starts at about $11-12 for a 300 yard spool. I personally think Trilene sucks and have fallen in love with Suffix Siege.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2012)

trilene xl in 4lb test for me. i've used it so many years that i feel comfortable with it. wish i could get used to power pro.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

P-line flouroclear 4 lb is great stuff... you won't be dissapointed with it. The least memory of any mono ive thrown. BPS Crappie line in the flourescent yellow is good for 4 lb line too. you have to change it often, but it's 9 bucks for 3000 yards. its easy to read the yellow or bright colored lines like a bobber when you're fishing for those light crappie hits with tiny lures.


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

I've been using Nanofil 12 lb test on my ultralight, and am very pleased with it, it is as thin as 4lb mono, casts extremely well and far.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

When I don't use Trilene XL mono, I will usually possess Cabelas Ripcord SI upon my casting devices.


----------



## Smead (Feb 26, 2010)

Depends on what your interest is. Many people like the challenge of taking fish on light line...with #4 test, your drag would be set to release around 2#...and you want a very smooth drag.

Many lines have break strength a good bit heavier than what's listed...to the point that Sufix Elite and Siege weren't accepted when going after IGFA records. I do believe that they recently introduced a seperate IGFA approved line...though it seems to be all heavier line at this point.

Usually it's accepted that Ultralight, as far as you want to accept such, is no heavier than 4# test...normally that's .008" in your regular mono's...though the big debate within the pursuit seems to be over line diameter size too.

Super Ultralight involves 2# and even 1# rated lines.

My only concerns with the ultralight lines were breaking off hardware needlessly in the fish and tiring them dangerously when water conditions were warm and low...I'd rather get the fish in quickly rather than risk killing them with overplay.

Besides landing skills, another benefit of UL is when fish are finicky, or highly pressured, smaller lures seem to work better. You need the lighter rods, reels and lines to cast such small, light baits.

My compromise is a German mono made by D.A.M. called Premium Plus; it's available through FishUSA and costs a bit more than Sufix. I use Sufix Elite for my light and on up heavier fishing, so can use 6# for backing. The D.A.M. lines will break at what they are rated for and 4# test runs about .005" in diameter.

There have been a lot of good things mentioned about Nanofil recently, but I have not tried it.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

6-12 lb Nanofil is great for UL spinning reels but for one glaring defect. It sucks when it comes to line to line knot strength even when you use the suggested double Albright (which is a pain in the ass to tie). B/c of the cruddy knot strength your running W/ a high risk factor when you decide to fish w/ a fluorocarbon leader ( something I highly recommend when UL fishing). B/c of the issue I stick with Berkley Fireline 6lb. It has many of the great spinning reel fishing qualities as the Nanofill, but w/ a far superior knot strength. 
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

That's my only issue with the Nanofil, knot tying is not the easiest, but still definitely worth the effort for such a great line.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

One word for lines that don't hold knots well : Superglue.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Are u saying you tie your knots, then superglue them???


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Fishlandr75 said:


> Are u saying you tie your knots, then superglue them???


Yes, just like on the tapered leaders that I make for fly fishing. Add a drop, pull it tight, presto! I never lose a fish due to a knot failure any more.
[/COLOR] 
That being said, when I use a termination knot like the Trilene knot to a lure using mono, I never need it.


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

sbreech said:


> When I don't use Trilene XL mono, I will usually possess Cabelas Ripcord SI upon my casting devices.


You win the internet!

Edit: I suppose I could also add that I use Trilene XL 6lb on my ultralight and my only breaks are when I get snagged and break off on purpose. Now I've broken off enough that I only have about 40 yards of line on so Im gonna see about putting some Power Pro on and see how I like that.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I have used Many different lines over the the past forty years of fishing ultra lites.At one point in the late 70's my dad and I where catching large Panfish, i used D.A.M 1lb test,I was surprised at how well it performed. went to Trilene 2#. And since have been using 4# Trilene XL,and Suffix Siege.I have been thinking about using a fluoro leader.Catching big Gills and crappie on UL is my favorite type of fishing.


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

thanks for all the replies! while i'm wanting to get into ultra light fishing, i dont want to be losing all those expensive lures to break offs. 

what about the 5# powerpro braid. anyone have any experience with that? I use the 10 pound powerpro braid all the time. does the 5 pound tangle up? cast easy?


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Thought I should add some info on here. I got really low on the 6lb trilene xl so last night I purchased some 15lb power pro and spooled that on. I fished with it a little today and while I didn't catch anything I can tell that the strength is much greater than the mono I was previously using. It casts just as far if not further and is very supple. Overall I am very impressed (first foray into braid) and I think it will work better in the river, where I typically do my ultralight fishing.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

the original clear 4lb stren is all i will use, just the right stretch and low memory. tried trilene the line coils bad. now with heavier lines no problem but with the light lines try stren.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

P-Line floroclear. 4-6LB
Best of both worlds.
Handles and casts like a Mono, with a flouro coating to make it invisible. Also it has a thinner diameter then a normal Mono, and it wont break the bank. For me the best part is I don't have to worry about tying Flouro leaders to superlines, or NANO anymore, which frankly is a pain, and you will lose fish due to knot strength issues.


----------

